# nissan base d21 4 cyl 1989 gas tank



## 2poor4pros (Sep 19, 2005)

hi under a heavy load the shorter leaf spring got loose and punched a hole in the bottom rounded corner of my gas tank on the passenger side. what i need to know is there any gas tank repair epoxy or method anyone has used with success recently? i am probably going to try to get a replacement from the junk yard ($20 at pull and pay) unless i can find a new replacement reasonably priced (suggestions?) anyone know what years are compatible with the 1989 d21 4 cylinder base model tank? i was thinking of getting it welded but that seems scary- would i have to remove it to get it welded? saw a you tube video where some joker sprayed co2 from a fire extinguisher into the tank and mig welded it while on the car. and another where the guy fed the exhaust from another car into the removed tank and welded it.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

As long as there is no oxygen in the tank, the gasoline fumes cannot explode.

I used to cut 55-gallon diesel drums open in the military with an oxy-acetylene torch. We just filled them with water first, and there was never an issue.

Finding a welder who will believe that might be difficult, though. LOL

If you grab one from the junk yard, make sure it isn't already punctured. Most yards have to poke a hole in the bottom of the tanks for insurance reasons (people steal the gas, fires in the yard, etc.).

There were only 2 sizes of tanks built for our trucks during their run. One was the smaller tank like you have (about 12 gallons) and the other was optional for King Cabs and Long Bed trucks (supposed to hold 21 gallons, but my Low Fuel light comes on at 17 gallons).










If you have a regular cab, the bigger gas tank will not fit without some serious modifications. The big tank is really hard to find, too.

Here's a Facebook story about a guy retrofitting a larger tank where it didn't belong.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/360807794376/permalink/10153467840049377/


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

gas tanks - Infamous Nissan - Hardbody / Frontier Forums


----------



## 2poor4pros (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks for the info.


----------



## Dragonflyer (Jan 17, 2009)

The tank in my '95 XE developed a leak on the back of the tank, due to a rusted area. I replace the tank with one from a junkyard, but that was a mistake. It had rust inside it, and I cleaned it with acetone and muriatic acid. I thought I had it clean, but went through 5 fuel filters in 2 months. I even carried a spare, and a couple of times, had to replace the filter while on the side of the interstate, because the engine would barely run, due to a stopped up filter.

I decided to repair the original tank, and sanded the rusted area. I covered this area with JB Weld ($5 at local auto parts store) and made sure I pushed some into the pinhead size hole.
I let this sit and cure for 2 days, and then put it on the truck. That was 3 months ago, and there's still no sign of a leak. I also installed a new fuel filter, and it's still on the truck. I will replace it in October, when I do my pre-winter servicing, and I'll inspect it for debris. However, I don't expect to find much.
Hope this helps,
D


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They are getting hard to find, but most radiator shops will repair gas tanks. If you have a "Renu" dealer near you, they repair/recondition gas tanks. You can locate a dealer at their site:

Gas Tank RENU - USA


----------



## 2poor4pros (Sep 19, 2005)

*thanks*

a local mechanic patched the hole with j-b weld marine epoxy and gave me a warranty on the repair...he claims it will be permanent. i was trying to find new clamps for the leaf spring and none of the local auto parts retailers had them. the mechanic put on a muffler clamp which seems to have done the job. the ride is still rough with the bottom of the line [email protected]^*** shocks i installed when i did my extensive brake work earlier this year, but it's much better than before the clamps were put on. thanks to all who replied and i will report on any further problems with the gas tank.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Sounds like a good mechanic. He knows how to get things done.

That muffler clamp might not last. I think spring clamps are made of hardened steel while muffler clamps are usually just mild steel.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

^ +1, might try to find replacement springs so you dont end up in the same situation... or worse!


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Speaking of replacement springs, I've got a free set if anyone is willing to come get them.

They just cost a little much to ship, and they are so big & heavy I'd have to find some place that would do it.


----------



## wannabemtnbiker (Aug 19, 2015)

I tried everything on my leaking tank. But through time the rust would just spread and it would start leaking again. I finally gave up and had a repair shop put in a new one for just over $1000.00.


----------

